# AXT - Argo Exploration



## Ken (8 November 2006)

gday,

uranium, nickel, copper.

is anybody getting on.  popped up today. considering posting away for a few units.

issue price 20 cents. 

thoughts...


----------



## Ken (10 November 2006)

*Re: AXT- argo exploration*

intercept hill....

anybody?

i think it will open over issue price.  they are not raising a lot of money really and the top shareholders on a good piece of the company. I rang the registry and they are already well oversubscribed.

I got a feeling they will be sending me my cheque back.

might buy in on open.


----------



## wealthyshare (10 November 2006)

*Re: AXT- argo exploration*

i've read the prospectus, not impressed at all,because states unclear and is  hard to read, no one knows the IPO open date, sorry i wont touch this one, i will wait for the next U.


----------



## Ken (10 November 2006)

*Re: AXT- argo exploration*

fair judgement.

good to hear thanks


----------



## legs (14 November 2006)

Very nice looking. Nice and close to the successful Carrapateena strike of Monax I believe. Concern is the aquisition comment in the prospectus. Worth a risk I believe. Finding out more from "on the ground" source soon.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2006)

It is over subscribed by 2.

I have sent away.

Good luck to anyone who gets on.

I expect my cheque back in the mail.


----------



## Ken (26 November 2006)

http://www.argoexploration.com.au/news01.htmlas 

As I suggested earlier, oversubscribed heavily. 

Will open above ipo.

I'd be keeping a close track on what MOX does because its fair to say this will follow its direction.


----------



## Ken (4 December 2006)

Anyone on?

No shares allocated to the public, due to over subscribtions from early investors.  $5 million dollars out of the $7 million was raised before it went open to public according to website.

35 million shares on offer. How will this effect the way the share is traded.  Will it be a stock where theres a lot of turnover? or will it be a tight registry.


----------



## Ken (8 December 2006)

Only 350 shareholders.

Substantial holders making up 69%.


----------



## Morgan (11 December 2006)

But now down 20%? Can't get the announcement to load


----------



## Ken (11 December 2006)

Up over 30% from listing date.

I will be buying more when funds become available.  Positive first day really and opened over 30 cents like I was told.

ACB started in the same fashion.  The smart money has taken a position in this one. 

No announcement required at this stage its all happening in early 07.


----------



## Ken (27 December 2006)

I love the fact this stock is so far off the radar....

I got some more at 26.5 cents today. 

A substantial holder announced, and airborne assays taking place.

MOX is very important as AXT is in the same area.


----------



## Ken (18 January 2007)

and we are away and off to the races.

quarterly report coming soon.


----------



## Ken (13 February 2007)

AXT has closed above 40 cents for the first time.

anyone holding also?


----------



## Ken (21 April 2007)

Still holding.

No real announcements, yet price continues to be strong.  Very tightly held stock.

Charts are looking good, and copper/uranium is their major play.


----------



## Ken (26 April 2007)

Do you believe me now????

50 cents. Its right next to MOX.


----------



## Ken (8 June 2007)

Up 28% today,  has performed really well since float for me.


Fat Prophets has recommended at 43 cents.


I can understand why not much chat about axt. To be honest its a stock that is held really tightly since it was floated, with very few announcements. So the average punter wouldnt know much about it. Has gone about its business very quietly.


It is going to happen, the drilling is starting, and the targets are highly prospective, not going to say its good value now, as I think its a bit more out in the open.   

Still happy to hold this one. 

No price targets, time will tell.


----------



## Ken (12 June 2007)

AXT has increased its market cap by 50% in 2 days.

Fat Prophets report has really caused a buying spree, drill results will be interesting. 

Anyone here holding too?


----------



## jockie (21 June 2007)

Ken

Looks like you have had this all to your self
Been in this for quite a while
Look for announcement on the commencement of drilling within 2 weeks
Even bought more at 55cents
Copper will be huge
I am expecting 90cents whilst drilling


----------



## Ken (21 June 2007)

Yep am happy to hold. I have been told a price target of what they are thinking, pm if your keen to know this.

I got in on float, find another person on here that also did and you may be very hard stretched.

I dont care if AXT doesn't get the spotlight. Under the radar is fine by me.


----------



## BlingBling (13 July 2007)

AXT's been pretty quietly lately. Pulled back to .50 this morning. Doesn't seem to be too much interest in the one. I'm looking at topping up @ .50 or just under if I can. 
Anyone else in or watching this? I'd love to hear more thoughts on it.


----------



## Ken (13 July 2007)

I hold.

Will be holding untill I know the drill results. The volume being traded is insignificant at the moment.

If you look at the charts... the  smart money got set on open and just recently.....

They are the only two volume spikes... the rest have been insignificant trading volume.

Does this tell you something??

No one knows much about this company.

The people involved will get very rich.  

Word of advice with AXT.

If the stock runs on news on high volume... positive announcement coming.

If it falls on high volume with no news..... negative announcement coming.

Weigh it up...

If you look back, you will see there are leaks in the AXT ship.


----------



## Ken (22 August 2007)

As many people know AXT I have followed from the beginning.

A lot was hinging on the 2nd drill results.

According to my resources it is not looking good on the 2nd hole.

The copper intersects appear to be low grade only and not economic.

The stock has been in a downward trend since 70 cents.

I have jumped ship.

Would not be surprised to see it continue in the same fashion as VMS which is now sub 20 cents.


Where to for AXT not sure.

I am out.

regards

ken


----------



## BlingBling (22 August 2007)

When do you think we might hear an ANN from the company regarding this news Ken? Is the 2nd hole finished or still in progress? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Ken (22 August 2007)

Not sure,

Just acting on information i have been told  close to the source.

The nearolgy of a lot of these start up companies seems to failing.

Could be wrong.

The deep drilling they were doing similar to MOX was always going to have some luck.


----------



## Ken (22 August 2007)

Confirmation that AXT is in a downward trend, this will continue until such time as a company changing event takes place.


----------



## copper_hot (21 September 2007)

anyone watching this? trading halt requested this morning.... 

are we waiting on any news??

fat prophets still have a buy recommendation sitting on them.


----------



## Ken (21 September 2007)

my mail is that it is going to be positive.

I cant see any capital raising taking place.

I think capital raising is only going to take place after this thing rockets.

Up 21% on no news.

crooks are all over this i think.

my humble prediction.

market depth on sell side disappears and we open well up on 40 cents.

Its looked fishy for a while.  big buy orders coming in when it looks weak.

very few opportunities to get a big stake in AXT below 40 cents.

i was trying to load up around 30-34 cents but there were just no sellers.

all find out wednesday


----------



## BlingBling (21 September 2007)

I'm still in.
Going by the increase yesterday, one would have to think it'll be positive.
If you look back the last few days the volume has been increasing and as Ken notes this one seems to be pretty leaky.


----------



## BlingBling (25 September 2007)

Trading halt was to end today and now the shares have been suspended from quotation until the company releases ann.
How long can these suspensions last?


----------



## parraboy (25 September 2007)

Guys,


complete novice and I apologise for posting a dumb question but i need to know this. Is this common - suspending prices like this and will this be a positive thing and if/when it resumes does it go back to that price or whatever the market dictates.

I have got nothing but holes in my pockets from dabbling in something that I have no idea about !


Parraboy


----------



## BlingBling (25 September 2007)

Have a look back at the last day of trading. It went up 20 -　23%.　Looked like someone knew something, so that makes me think we'll see positive news. (I hope!)


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

parraboy

Suspensions can last a long time.

GGG suspension earlier in the year went for a number of months.


FWIW, I read on another forum that the AXT suspension would be over soon.


----------



## BlingBling (26 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> parraboy
> 
> FWIW, I read on another forum that the AXT suspension would be over soon.




Hope that's not the same forum where someone is posing as Hugh Herbert. 
patience is a virtue and I have none!


----------



## Ken (26 September 2007)

BLING BLING

My source has told me the crooks are all over this.

So whatever that means. 


We are speculative.

I am not giving out price targets.

But I am happy to hold during this period.

I bought again at 30 cents on the pullback.


----------



## Ken (10 October 2007)

I didnt think I would get this opportunity to buy into AXT again.

The capital raising is a blessing.  More liquidity for this thinly traded stock.

I got hit today at 30 cents where I have had my buy order waiting since the capital raising.

From here?

AXT has funding for extra drilling.  Now common sense tells me that $2 million wouldnt have neem raising if the drilling was not going to be of prospective.

I think the drill results so far have been good.

Since the MOX drill results no one has been able to sure of a good deposit in the region, but we are coming to the time where the south australian copper belt will get as much press as iron ore.

I guess its a matter of placing your bets.  I am backing AXT over the others.

Good luck.

Do your own research.

If it smells like something is brewing there probably is something.


----------



## Ken (25 October 2007)

Just an update on AXT - 

A few million bux raised at 30 cents.

Drilling to start in january.

They have a 3km radius circle that they are drilling.

10 more holes to drill.

2 holes drilled so far. Encouraging results.

Olympic damn took a lot holes to drill before the sized up a resouce.

So not all is lost.

We know speculation is about this sector.

So whilst there is no news I expect it to be very boring. The impatient will most likely get out whilst theres no action. 

I am prediction south on low volume, with a couple of spikes where punters are staking their bets.

Very similar to VMS in the way it has raised capital at 30 cents.

This is a hold untill the 10 holes are drilled so could be 12 months could be 18 months.

Not a get rich quick stock. Theres a plan from management so I guess we place our investments now with the risk/reward in front of us.

Small market cap. Any success in the drilling and shareholders are rewarded due to the leverage.

They seem well funded now.

Not much news from South Australian copper belt.


----------



## Ken (5 November 2007)

For those who care,

AXT now has a 200,000 + sell order at 30 cents.

How do we take this?

Is it a capper who wants to keep the stalk down, or is it someone who wants out.

I would presume that if someone wanted out of a stock they wouldnt sit there sell order there, they would slowly be picking off the screen buyers....

Maybe they are trying to keep the stock in a certain trading range before the drilling starts in 2007.

This is the first time I have noticed this with AXT....


I follow it daily. Its a lightly traded stock but there are people sitting on decent losses so maybe some tax loss selling, before they need to get set for the drilling program.

Or maybe its a dud and I should sell up and move on...

Still holding since float after trading a few times here or there.


----------



## Ken (12 November 2007)

the 200k sell order at 30 cent disappeared in afternoon trade today.

I have been doing some charting on this one, and i am amature, but there looks to be the possibility that we may see a little spike back to 30 cents possibly. with the capital raising i see no reason for it go over it on no news.

On another note i have gone through the susbtancial holdings since floating, and the majority of holders have doubled there stack or at least added to it.

Now i am no expert but you would presume that the top 20 shareholders have a lot more of an idea what is going on than the everyday blow joe who is selling small orders.


Interesting to note that in the annual report 80 % of the stock was controlled by shareholders with a stake of 100,000 shares or more.

17% of the stock was controlled by thoses with 10,000 shares to 100,000 shares.

In total there were 731 shareholders.

THE SHARE PRICE WEAKNESS OF LATE could be due to 500,000 shares being led out of escrow. during the september and october months.

I have definatley seen an increase in the number of 100,000 plus sell orders on market, but also an increase in the number 100,000 + buy orders on the market.

I expect once these escrowed shares are absorbed by the big players, then we may see a similar market depth to previous where the sell side thins out a little.

I have seen no panic selling on this stock of late.

350,000 is now the 20th biggest shareholder. maybe a little out of my reach now unless it drops below 20 cents.  unlikely.

I am very keen to see how the 2008 year pans out.


----------



## Ken (27 November 2007)

OK enought guess work from me.

I took the time out to go the AGM on the 27th of november,

If anyone is interested to here what Dr Hugh Herbert has to say send me a PM.

Happy to let anyone know how it went.

What I have to say probly not fit for open forum as it is forward looking and probly not allowed.

Overall I am very impressed with DR Hugh Herbert as director. He definatley gave an indepth discussion about where the company is, why it is there, and where it is heading.

As a beginner in this I learnt more in 1 and 1/2 hours than i have from all my research on how copper discoveries are found, and iron oxide systems, etc.

Very interesting, would have been happy to fork over $100 for the time there.

But I own a lot of shares so they owe me....

Anyways

Take it easy.

AXT definatley worth putting on the watch list in 2008.


----------



## Ken (6 December 2007)

It all looks pretty simple doesnt it....

A break above 27 cents and we cant bet on day traders becoming involved.

I am no chartist but we are definatley coming to that time where your either backing a break out or a continuation of a down trend. Looks very simple to me...


----------



## Ken (7 December 2007)

Bit of a break out of downtrend possibly.  Not on massive volume, but hit 29 cents.


My charting correct.  Could be a dummy break out if it doesnt hold.

Either way... 24-29 cents good gains.


----------



## Ken (19 December 2007)

Well we have seen AXT come to a standstill at present.

I watch the stock daily, and I am not seeing any big sells under 25 cents.

The opportunity to push this stock below support levels is there.  A sell of 40,000 shares to the bidder at 21 cents could see a number of other sellers jump out AXT.  

However we havent even seen a small trade at 21 cents.

The stock lacks a lot of liquidity, where has it all gone?  After all, they have just raised another $3 million at 30 cents.

There has hardly been any volume at all, and this is telling me one thing.

AXT is being tightly held. Its pretty simple.

January is the beginning of the drilling program, so why would you sell now?

I see no logic of selling at the beggining of a multi million dollar drilling program inbetween 2 major discoveries.


Why would you sell if you have held out this long?

It only takes $100,000 and there is no more stock to buy on market, this is shows the potential of the stock.

If I was a betting man,I would simply wait for a major purchase at 27 cents, because this will be the begining of a spike.  There are 120,000 shares on offer there, and this is below the issue price of $3 million worth of stock to investors, so its at a discount.

I might be talking to a wall.

But my research on this one is as good as it was for ELK, AED, IGR.

Can someone find me a stock with more potential than AXT, taking into consideration that they are trying to locate 200,000 million tonnes of copper?


----------



## Ken (8 April 2008)

Pretty low key at AXT not much news out of late.

They are due for a release on their drilling program soon and an update.

The market depth has finally shown some serious buy orders.

Theres 465k buy orders at 17.5 cents.

Directors have been buying since November.


Does anyone have an opinion on the carapateena area?

MOX has had some activity of late also.


----------



## Ken (14 April 2008)

AXT up 25%.

On a day where the market drops 100 points.

I have been a keen follower of argo for some time.

Drilling program is on schedule.

Could be worth just keeping tabs on the time line here.


----------



## lazyfish (2 September 2009)

Cash at bank is over 4 million but market cap only 3.2 million (excluding out of money oppies). Anyone hold this and care to comment on their projects? I took a quick look and didn't see anything interesting...


----------



## jonojpsg (16 March 2010)

Just a quick heads up for any speccy hunters - Argo just announced a farm in by Xstrata which obviously means that there must be something worth looking for in the ground

Seems like a reasonable punt given low MC (about $9m at close today) and cash and investments of $5m ish.  Note that farm in means AXT will not have to spend anything on that tenement in near term which makes cash last a lot longer.



> Melbourne, 16 March 2010 - Argo Exploration Ltd (‘Argo’; ASX Code ‘AXT’) announced today that it
> has entered into a binding agreement with Xstrata Mount Isa Mines Limited (‘Xstrata Copper”) to
> form an exploration Farm-In and Joint Venture fast tracking exploration of its 100%-owned Intercept
> Hill tenement in South Australia.
> ...




Disc:  I hold as of today


----------



## yolker (29 March 2010)

Are punters valuing the joint venture with Xstrata at almost $0

AXT has over $2 million cash in the bank and Pantheon oil shares valued by market at $3.8 million.

Thats nearly $6 million and the market cap of AXT currently stands at $6.1 million.

So little value placed is being placed on Olympic Dam style project that is going to be drilled by Xstrata.

Looks to me like a great no risk play in oil and copper/gold.

Am I blind  or is this value investing


----------



## jonojpsg (29 March 2010)

yolker said:


> Are punters valuing the joint venture with Xstrata at almost $0
> 
> AXT has over $2 million cash in the bank and Pantheon oil shares valued by market at $3.8 million.
> 
> ...




So little value until Xstrata actually stick a drill into something worth finding

Here's hoping anyway


----------



## bryos (29 April 2010)

does anyone know when Xstrata plan to start the drill process?...............i have taken a position at around 6 cents


----------



## bryos (9 August 2010)

slowly climbing back, xstrata must be on there way over to start drills, clinging onto these, hopeful of an announcement soon


----------



## Ken (14 December 2010)

my little argo explorer! 

picking it self off the floor!

has been a long time since there has been any interest in this one!

but sadly i have been holding since float!!! but luckily still bought this one, and am now sitting on a decent profit!!!

what are we leading into! well xstrata are joint venture partners.

Drilling to commence in 2011.

The market cap is still $9 million, and cash on hand is $3.5 million with investment in Patheon. 


I am glad that management have not diluted shareholders buying raising capital. They have diluited the project at intercept hill to XSTRATA who are going to carry the cost of drilling, and have the potential to move the project forward if drilling is a success.

I think there is more upside potential from here leading into drilling, and also if there is positive news!

AXT is one to watch for 2011. We all see what positve drill results when it comes to copper can do..

AXT seems to have reduced there risk by not having to pay for drilling! there previous results must have been enough to get XSTRATA on board which must be a postive sign.!

good luck for AXT holders in 2011...  especially top 20 holders. cough cough!!!


----------



## Ken (6 January 2011)

looks like i am the only one aboard this little bute!

up to 16 cents today..

i have to say i offloaded a few purely on the basis of the gain made.  been buying from cents for the past 12 to 18 months.

still looking forward to drilling program.

xstrata is on board...


----------



## jms (23 March 2011)

Ken said:


> looks like i am the only one aboard this little bute!
> 
> up to 16 cents today..
> 
> ...




Hi Ken,

I'm thinking about pushing some money into AXT. What are your thoughts???

Cheers

JMS


----------



## kingkev (16 June 2011)

I think buying under 10c could be good value at this point in time.  Still some drilling reports to come


----------



## kingkev (5 July 2011)

Hang in there guys,

Buyer side building.............
Announcement could be any day now
If the ann is half good this should go North

Looking good

I have a buy order in but just cannot get it filled

cheers


----------



## hardrunner (14 December 2011)

AXT is hitting all time lows, with drilling kicking off in early 2012 this one might just be worth looking at


----------



## alexc2005 (14 December 2011)

hardrunner said:


> AXT is hitting all time lows, with drilling kicking off in early 2012 this one might just be worth looking at




I bought in a few months ago at 8.6 with the intention of it being my first short term trade.

Juuust missed out on an exit of 11 after 2 days and then since then it has **** itself..

However, looks like a takeover target by xstrata once they start drilling. If they find anything significant.

3.4 is getting pretty cheap. But we will wait to see what comes about.


----------



## hardrunner (14 December 2011)

I am fully loaded on AXT with a large parcel under 4 cents, very happy to see in the new year with this stock

and agree she is a takeover target thanks to Xstrata


----------



## alexc2005 (14 December 2011)

hardrunner said:


> I am fully loaded on AXT with a large parcel under 4 cents, very happy to see in the new year with this stock
> 
> and agree she is a takeover target thanks to Xstrata




Yeah, I have been considering averaging down, but been trying not to sink too much in


----------



## hardrunner (14 December 2011)

I understand your concern, although in this case AXT seems to be very undervalued below 4 cents, given its proximity to BHP's Olympic Dam, and the backing of a major (Xstrata).  Cannot see this sitting below 4 cents for too much longer.


----------



## alexc2005 (14 December 2011)

hardrunner said:


> I understand your concern, although in this case AXT seems to be very undervalued below 4 cents, given its proximity to BHP's Olympic Dam, and the backing of a major (Xstrata).  Cannot see this sitting below 4 cents for too much longer.




Seems to be undervalued haha. But then again, so do a lot of stocks atm.

I have a buy order in, but am not concerned if I get it or not. Although, it would be good to average down incase we get a run (which is inevidable).

As soon as they make a decent discovery, Xstrata will snap them up. Only a matter of time really. Didn't intend for this to be a long trade, but not going to sell out at this point.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

Shares - 82.8m
Options - Nil
Cash - $550k
MC - $2.2m

*Intercept Hill*
Argo – Xstrata Copper Joint Venture
● Xstrata Copper have advised commencement of a 2 hole drilling program at the Winjabbie East Prospect.
● The current program, based on refined geophysical models and increased understanding from prior drilling, has been designed to further test elements of the Winjabbie East skarn/iron oxide copper-gold (IOCG) alteration system with:
● The first hole to be drilled being designed as an attempt to intersect an interpreted growth fault between prior drill holes WJE001 and IHAD8; and
● The second hole being designed to test a modelled more magnetic area towards the south eastern edge of the modelled gravity body.
● Further drilling of the prospect will be subject to results from the current round of drilling.
● Rehabilitation report for 2011 drill sites lodged with DMITRE.


*Toondulya*
Argo 100%
● Planning for a Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling program of up to 20 holes and 2,500m is in progress.
● RC program to test a range of quality geophysical/structural targets beneath 40 to 70 meters of sand dune/soil cover.


*Investment in Pantheon Resources*
Argo 6.83%
● The operator of the Vision-Pantheon JV has upgraded its Woodbine play following the recent completion of an extensive two year study, performed in conjunction with the State of Texas Department of Economic Geology, comprising an analysis of data from 2,500 Woodbine wells, over 2,600 miles of 2D seismic and the acquisition of 3D seismic over producing Woodbine.
● The operator has concluded that its Woodbine play appears geologically analogous to the prolific AA Wells Woodbine field located to the west of its acreage.
● The AA Wells field has produced an estimated 20 million barrels of condensate and 415 billion cubic feet of gas to date. The JV believes its acreage may have the potential to host a similar size field.
● The JV’s Woodbine target is a gas condensate play. This makes it correlated to the oil price as the associated liquids usually trade at par or a premium to the crude oil price.
● Alternative development options under consideration - horizontal vs. vertical drilling

The value of the Pantheon Resources Plc investment stood at $860,611 at an exchange rate of 0.6507. 
(This was reported at end of March quarter and may have fluctuated since)


----------

